# [SOLVED] Office 2007 slow opening network files



## gervaij (Sep 28, 2009)

We have several computers here having issues opening Office 2007 documents on the network. When you open the file from a network drive the file opens very quickly but then freezes for approx. 10 seconds or so. If you click on the document the whole page will turn white like it's not responding but then after 10 or so seconds it will come back and you can then work in it. This happens when you open files through the program directly or click on them through windows explorer. All the computers are running XP Pro w/ SP3 and some are having this issue while others are not. Very oddly the ones with the Office 2007 problems also have an issue with initially displaying network files/folders through windows explorer. Not sure if this is related but seems a bit odd.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## gervaij (Sep 28, 2009)

Figured it out. Here was the fix if anyone else is having this issue:

Open IE and go to Security tab in Internet Options, click on Local Intranet, then
click on Sites. Uncheck "Automatically detect intranet network", and check "Include all local (intranet) sites not listed in other zones" and
"Include all network paths (UNCs)".


----------

